# One Year Supply Food-Water



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Did a search and nothing came up so this is a good one.

http://www.restoring-america.com/Documents/One Year Supply Guide.pdf


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

recon-1 said:


> Did a search and nothing came up so this is a good one.
> 
> http://www.restoring-america.com/Documents/One%20Year%20Supply%20Guide.pdf


I like that list, only I would say to add much more cooking oil. We don't cook at home every meal and yet we go through a bottle every other month.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

You don't want to eat what I eat. I never throw it away if it isn't blowing the end of the can out.


----------

